# Bought me a new'un



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

My Ole 2011 with 152k was showing signs. Traded her in. 2017 lariat loaded 6.7. 
My first black vehicle. Any tips on caring for the black.?





















It was my least favorite color but a good deal.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> My Ole 2011 with 152k was showing signs. Traded her in. 2017 lariat loaded 6.7.
> My first black vehicle. Any tips on caring for the black.?


Yea, buy a season pass to the nearest car wash.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Yea, buy a season pass to the nearest car wash.


and don't drive on caliche or dirt roads


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

FREON said:


> and don't drive on caliche or dirt roads


This. I hope you don't pipeline for a living.

Jk. Nice rig. I'll get me one one day when my 6.7 350 peters out. 185k on it now so hopefully it's good for a few more. My head says new truck but bank account says why take on a truck payment, we're light a it is.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Hand wash only: You will see grit scratches in the clear coat within 2 washes if you dont.

Get a polymer sealant on it followed up by a nice paste carnuba wax and repeat every 3 months


You do that and you'll be in good shape for years to come


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

Man that's a beauty....love the long bed! That headache rack is awesome.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> Yea, buy a season pass to the nearest car wash.


Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

nomaspigtails said:


> This. I hope you don't pipeline for a living.
> 
> Jk. Nice rig. I'll get me one one day when my 6.7 350 peters out. 185k on it now so hopefully it's good for a few more. My head says new truck but bank account says why take on a truck payment, we're light a it is.


Pipeliner for 30 yrs now!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

BATWING said:


> Hand wash only: You will see grit scratches in the clear coat within 2 washes if you dont.
> 
> Get a polymer sealant on it followed up by a nice paste carnuba wax and repeat every 3 months
> 
> You do that and you'll be in good shape for years to come


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Rotella-T said:


> Man that's a beauty....love the long bed! That headache rack is awesome.


Thank you. I built that back in 1999. This is the 5th truck it has been on. It fit the 99, 03, 08, 11......but would not fit this 17. The bedrails are wider making the overall ID Narrower by at least an inch. Had to break out the gas axe and Lincoln.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You done and went bought my dream pee-cup!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Hand car wash only. If you can, do it yourself with clean rags. I just started using a meguiars polumer wax instead of carnuba. It has been holding up pretty well. With all the rain we have had and two washes in between. Water is still rolling off it like it was just waxed. Also, the polymer doesnt leave white residue when it hits that fancy black plastic. I used it on the sunroof as well just to see how it did on glass. It works pretty well there. I wouldnt use it on the windows just because I am scared of streaks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Good lookin' duallly.....*

All she needs is.................:biggrin:


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are real serious about scratches look into grit guards for your buckets and use the two bucket wash method.....you'd be surprised at what you collect in the dirty water bucket


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

trade it in for a white one......j/k........looks good!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> All she needs is.................


YEA!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

mtaswt said:


> If you are real serious about scratches look into grit guards for your buckets and use the two bucket wash method.....you'd be surprised at what you collect in the dirty water bucket


I will. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

It you're real serious about keeping it clean check out www.chemicalguys.com. They make the best products around and have specific products for black cars. They have a bunch of videos also. I use their products on everything I own.


----------



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

get a white wrap for it. My last black truck would get dirty in the driveway. Great looking truck you got there.


----------

